# To'Tau'va Gue'vesa! (App Thread)



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

*To'Tau'va Gue'vesa! (App/OOC Thread)*

For two hundred years, Perfection, a little known agro planet within the Ultima Segmentum, has known peace and prosperity the likes of which are completely alien to the rest of the Imperium of Man. That was until alien eyes fell upon their pristine world, finding a fruit ripe for the picking.

Within the span of a single night all major resistance was swept aside before the superior technology and tactics of the Tau Empire, as all within the capital witnessed the destruction of the supposedly "invincible" Governor’s Palace, obliterated from orbit without even a chance to call for aid let alone return fire. With their fighting spirit broken, the people of Perfection gave up all hope and surrendered in mass to the advancing Tau Cadres.

Responsible for the cunning manuever, Shas'El Korst'la was immediately promoted to the rank of Shas'O by Aun'El Kar'tyr, before appointing herself prelate of the newly annexed world. Finding herself in need of stalwart defenders, Aun'El Kar'tyr called for the recruitment of sympathetic Gue'La to fill the ranks of her depleted Cadres, while the Fio and Gue'La engineers rebuild Perfection and make it ready for further colonization.

You are one such Gue'La who enlisted to fight for the Tau'va, or perhaps you are a Shas'La who has been appointed to observe the prospective Gue'vesa, whatever your reason for enlisting or whoever you were before you are now a member of a team and you must learn to work together... or you will surely perish in the days to come.

*Rules:*
Follow the Heresy Online Rules and Official RP Guidelines

Additionally, during scenes and/or acts involving combat I shall be making use of a very simple, and rather ingenious method of control called, action points. Simply put, action points represent the number of actions you can take during a post/turn while in combat; the reasoning behind action points is quite simple: to restrict the effect your actions have on the course of a battle and make such conflicts more realistic, because like many things, war is a team sport and nobody likes a glory hog.

*The action points’ rules will be thus:*
1) You have 5 action points to use per turn.
2) The end of a single turn occurs when everyone within the same group has posted once. (There may be exceptions to this rule.)
3) Moving more than 1 meter and less than 5 meters is 1 action.
4) Aiming, attacking, ducking, dodging, blocking, reloading, hiding, etc… are each 1 separate action. (Basically just about every single verb costs an action point.)
5) Talking is not an action; however, speaking may be effected by battle field/environmental conditions.
6) I control the outcome of all combat actions.
7) Outside of combat, action points do not exist, however I still decide the outcome of every attempted action, unless it is directed toward another player, then they will have the option to decide the outcome… within reason. However, if you are found in violation of ORPG or are unable to respond within an allotted time (3 days), I will decide the outcome on your behalf.
8) General rule of thumb, ask if you’re not certain about something.
9) Anything not covered above will either be added at a later time, or will be decided on a case by case basis by myself.

So for instance, let’s say you’re in a trench, and you want to fire a heavy bolter at a group of 5 orks, but you’re not too interested in accuracy. That would be 5 actions to fire a spray of bolter shells at the 5 orks, the effects of which I decide. Might sound something like this

(Example of action points in use)
Looking through the smoke I see them charge, just five of them at first but I know more will come, so grabbing the heavy bolter from my comrade’s cold lifeless hands I make a prayer to appease the machine spirit with the holy weapon as I check the belt and open up on the accursed orks.

(May also help to state your intent as well)
<Fire the heavy bolter right next to me at the five orks in front of me.>

However, if you wanted to pick off two space marines with head shots at 150 meters, accuracy being key, that would be 1 action to aim at each and 1 action to fire, adding up to 4 actions in all.

Now, for another example, let’s say you’re scrapping with an ork and you want to dot those eyes, but not get hit. So that would be 2 actions for each eye, 1 to aim, and 1 to swing, and 1 for the chance to doge whatever the ork can throw at you. That would be 5 actions to be able to slug him twice in each eye, and possibly dodge/block his attacks. In this instance, saving one point for dodge gives you the chance to avoid multiple blows from one opponent, to dodge multiple opponents however more points must be attributed to the action of dodging.

Now I could go on all day explaining scenario after scenario, but instead, just follow the general rule of thumb and ask.

*(Read This! Very Important!)*
*Character Creation:*
Time for the fun part or not so fun part…in this game your role will be a member of a Human Auxiliary squad, or Gue’vesa La’rua. Whether you are new to war or a seasoned vet is of little consequence to your new Tau masters, you are all equal, but some are more equal than others.

Now, in the past I’ve seen very good characters, and some very bad characters, so as a limiting factor you will only be allowed a single character from one the following races:

Human
Ratling
Tau/Shas

(Regarding Tau/Shas)
That is if you give me a good enough back story to qualify, and can actually play the role. As a minimum I would suggest that you either try for a very young Tau Shas’la or even Shas’saal (Saal being a trainee/cadet, and La a young/inexperienced warrior), or a veteran who’s been with the Cadre for at least one campaign (Ui, veteran). Again, general rule of thumb applies here.

Also, to prevent the squad from being made up entirely from Ratlings or Tau, I will be limiting the number of slots for each race; however I will only be accepting 10 players at this time, so bear this in mind.

Human- 10 slots
Ratling- 3 slots
Tau/Shas- 2 slots
Veteran- 1 slot (Not really a race, but entitles special favors)(To acquire this slot you must compete for it, and to compete for it you must first announce your intent. So please do so.)
Total number of Players- 10 slots

Now finally for the sheet:

Name: (Regarding Tau/Shas, use either the translated name or find a Tau Lexicon online and follow the normal pattern of Caste & Rank Home/Sept World Personal Names, ie, Gue’vesa’ui Ksi’m’yen T’roi Kunas or Ui’T’roi for short.)

Age: (18-30 for Humans and Ratlings, 9-15 for Tau on account that the Tau are so short lived. This is only a suggestion though... a very strong suggestion.)

Sex: (Male, Female, and yes the Tau do have both sexes.)

Race: (Human, Ratling, Tau/Shas)

Physical Description: (Include height, weight, body type/tone, skin color, hair color, eye color, etc… also, the more descriptive, the better, but simplicity has its appeal.)

Previous Profession: (Perfection is an Agro world, bear that in mind... and those most likely to have survived the attack won't be Commissars, Priests, Sisters of Battle, or any other Imperial Official.)

Equipment: (Human/Ratling Standard Equipment: Flak Vest/Helmet, Lasgun, and Bayonet.
Shas Standard Equipment: Tau Carapace Armor/Helmet, and Pulse Rifle or Carbine.
Rule of thumb applies here as well.)

History: (*Remember you weren’t all PDF, and you definitely weren’t officers before, you were of little significance, however that is not always what matters.*)(Just thought I'd reinforce a previous statement.)

(The point of role play is to create a history and personality for your character, you do that in game, but remember even a new character has some kind of history, just keep it to yourself unless you want to bring it up in game or not.)(Also, please try to avoid tie-ins with big names and/or events, as this puts me in an awkward position of determining timeline. Thank you.)

A less cluttered version...

Name:
Age:
Sex:
Race:
Physical Description:
Previous Profession:
Equipment:
History:


*Accepted Players / Characters / Slot:*
darkreever / Holden Carlo / Human
luthorharkon / 'Dead Shot' Finch / Ratling
Silar / Sarah Fisher / Human
Decay / Kane Sorvio / Human
Col. Schafer / Laurence White / Ratling
deathbringer / La'Vastra / Tau
BlackApostleVilhelm / William Eckman / Veteran-Human
ColonelGreiss / Greiss / Human
Da Red Paintjob Grot / La'A'masa / Tau
xiawujing / Breen Hamble Sillings / Ratling

Note: I may in the future desire to expand the number of slots available, so those of you out there still interested keep an eye open for such updates.

---

_More to come... possibly... including a little insight into the History, Geography, and Society of Perfection... possibly..._


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Well definitely sign me up Kage.

Name: Holden Carlo
Age: 30
Sex: Male
Race: Human
Physical Description: Five-eleven and weighing in at 175, Carlo has a medium build, but like all from his planet he is very heavily muscled and strong. Years of fighting under harsh suns has given Carlo a deep tan over his white skin.

His face is framed with green eyes, a short cropped brown mohawk, and shrapnel wounds on his right side from years ago.

Previous Profession: Guardsman, Catachan 88th
Equipment: Flak Vest, Lasgun, Catachan long knife

History: Carlo was born on Catachan, like the others of the 88th, and was taken into the guard at the age of fifteen. For thirteen years he and friends fought the Emperor's enemies across a dozen worlds, at first thinking of all the glories they were bringing to the people of their home. Slowly though, they realized that they would never be able to return to that home they were earning glory for.

When the troop transports containing the 88th arrived on perfection before shipping off towards worlds engaged by the Tau, Carlo and six others from his squad attempted to desert but everyone except Carlo was discovered and executed as traitors

For weeks Carlo worked where he could in an attempt to return to Catachan, but the constant guilt of abandoning his duty and deserting his friends plagued him so that he could not face his homeworld. So as penence, Carlo joined up with the Perfection PDF; intent on earning his right to go home in his own eyes.

Personality: Carlo is friendly, though initially distrustful of anyone he has not seen in action. He has a hatred for the Tau, who he and the 88th fought on several occasions. Once he allowed cowardice to get the better of him when his friends were executed, Carlo has since made the decision to never let such a thing happen again and would rather risk his life for a friend.


So how's that Kage?
(Personally, I'd like him to be about five or so years older, but whatever.)


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

sounds pretty good kage, count me in. im going for the vet slot

Name: William Eckman
Age: says he is under 40 but his men widely disagree
Sex: Male
Race: Human
Physical Description: He stands at about 6'11" in height and weighs around 215 lbs. His face looks like it is a constant scowl and he has one long scare from his right temple to the bottom of the left part of his chin, many other tiny scars dot his face. He has fiery blue eyes and short cropped brown hair, is missing his left arm and has a very high tech bionic in place of it, and is also missing his left leg from the knee down and has a bionic "peg" in its place.

Previous Profession: Colonel of the Cadian 52nd

Equipment: Laspistol, and powersword

History: William was inducted into the Imperial Guard on Cadia at the whim of his father who had been a long time soldier for the Imperium. His leadership abilities and unyeilding courage quickly shone once his teachings were started and by the time he had seen his first few battles he had a great reputation among his fellow soldiers and was soon promoted to the rank of Lieutenant in the Cadian 43rd.

He was then transferred to the Cadian 52nd and served with them for the next twenty five years earning various honors, getting promoted to Colonel and keeping the soldiers of the 52nd and their records spotless clean. During his first year of service the 52nd was sent to an ice covered world that had served as way station for merchant ships and was the first target for a large ork waaagh. The commanding officers had assumed that the amount of orks was not large enough to make a dent in the Imperial Gaurd army but they were wrong. A campaign that should have taken weeks took months to complete and William and the 52nd were ambushed as they made their way from one city to the next in the high mountain ranges. This is where he gained the huge scar that crosses his face, the product of an ork cleaver getting too close for comfort.

During his last year the 52nd was once again ambushed by traitor gaurdsmen on the planet of Gouran IV. The fighting was fierce and soon the 52nd was heavily outnumbered and hopelessly waiting for reinforcements but William held them together. He lost his left arm to a traitor's power sword before gutting him with his own and then his left leg to a grenade as the 52nd were finally relieved by reinforcements and they were fighting to make a retreat. 

After the battle the 52nd stopped at the nearest system, the one that contained Perfection, for some much needed rest and recooperation. William was sent planetside for immediate medical treatment and afterwards a board of officers deemed him unfit to fight on the frontlines anymore due to his injuries and so he was left with Perfection's local PDF to train new recruits that would be assigned to the PDF and other outside regiments.

Personality: Easy to get along with and friendly when he wants to be, but otherwise is a stern and hard individual. He has a sharpness and a natural sound of command in his voice that aides him in his training of new recruits and adds to his great leadership abilities. He hates the fact that the Tau have taken the planet and left him alive. He figures it is because if they were to kill him the whole PDF would capitulate against them and cause some trouble. When he speaks he always says something with meaning behind it, he will not talk unless he has something of import to say when sitting with other officers and he is not one that "speaks to hear himself talk" when among his men. Above all he hates cowards and liers and has been known to kill more than one person on those accounts.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

darkreever:
The age thing is merely a suggestion, but as long as you keep his age within his 30's I really don't mind.

And I really like the history, but do you think you'll be able to keep that personality throughout the entire adventure? There's a reason why I didn't add such a section, and I think I made mention of it. However, good job, and personally no quarrel with him.

Accepted.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

who are you talking too?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

BA... no commissars... they're just too strict and focused on the Imperial Creed to become Gue'vesa. However, it's obvious that your trying for the vet slot... and I must admit, good job at it... but still, no commissars.

But you do realize that I can't just up and accept you into the vet slot without some competetiion right? So it may be a while before you learn if you're character gets that vet slot, or if you have to tone him down quite a bit. For now however, rework the whole commissar thing.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

That should make things more clear.


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Name:Former Lieutenant Greiss, now just Greiss
Age:Looks to be in his mid 30s
Sex: M
Race:Human

Description:About 6'2", lean but strong physique. Heavy scars on his face show that he is no stranger to war. Short brown hair and slightly reddish-brown beard. Wears Cadian style Flak Armour he has kept from his days in the guard, though any colors or markings have long since faded or worn off. Usually keeps his helmet attached to his pack, unless in combat.

Personality:Fairly quiet, gruff, and reserved. Likes to take time and think rather than making rash decisions. Not very religious, but does believe in the emperor.

Previous Profession: Former Imperial Guard Officer, now retired, currently running a small Agri-farm on planet.

Equipment:An lasgun, chainsword, combat knife and a pump-action shotgun with 15 manstopper rounds. He also has experience with autoguns, Flamers, Grenade Launchers, and light bolt weaponry, though he no longer has access to any of these.

Bio: Served in a PDF against a chaos invasion. Acted with valor throughout the conflict and was promoted to Sergeant after the heretics were forced out of the system. Was quick to join up with a regiment heading to Cadia to help reinforce the fight there. Arrived at a neraby planet that had a massive chaos warband stranded on its surface. Was sent with the rest of his regiment to help destroy all chaos forces remaining planetside.

Landing didn't go well. His regiments landing craft was hit by Laser batteries shortly after entering the atmosphere. Crashed deep in Chaos territory. Two thirds of his entire regiment died in the crash. His superior officer was Killed in the crash, and he took command of his platoon for the remainder of the conflict. The rest stumbled out of the transport only to find themselves surrounded on all sides by Chaos Space Marines. Fought a long and bloody battle back to imperial lines. By the time the regiment reached the safety of the Imperial lines less than a platoon remained from the original regiment. His promotion was made permanent, as he was the senior remaining sergeant. The platoon was attached to a Cadian regiment that had suffered heavy losses in the city fighting. Served with valor for the remainder of the conflict.

After the last remnants of the warband were forced off planet, the regiment Greiss had been attached to was disbanded, and any remaining Cadian members were re-integrated with the Cadian 7th. Greiss and the remainders of his platoon were simply disbanded, regarded as being less than equal to their cadian counterparts by their cadian commanders.

After being discharged, Greiss took his Shotgun, Chainsword, and Combat Knife, and, tired of war, retired to a quiet agricultural world to restart his life. Unfortunately this quiet little world was about to get quite a bit noisier.

Reason for appearance: His quiet little world has gone a little haywire. And Greiss isn't the type of person to just sit idly by and watch his newfound life get torn down around him. And, if he's quite honest with himself, he sometimes misses the feeling of being in combat.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Name: Shas'la Vastra
Age: 12
Sex: Male
Race: Tau
Physical Description: He is short for a tau and is rarely seen out of his armour. His skin is lighter than most tau as he is of the Borkan sept (which is an arctic climate). 
Equipment: Pulse carbine, Photon grenades, EMP grenades

History: Vastra grew up as a member of the fire caste of the Borkan sept ,a centre of learning, and Vastra specialised in languages . He became a bodyguard to the water caste diplomats (for his cadetship), and exemplified himslelf when he saved a water caste diplomat from assassination by taking the snipers bullet with his body. After his cadetship he was moved into a hunter cadre of Borkan which was attacked by a small splinter of a tyranid high fleet. 

The attacks of the tyranids were savage however Vastra found that he enjoyed the heat of battle and he was allowed to remain with the fire warriors that he now called brothers, despite the request of several water caste members. He was placed in the cadre of Shas'o Altra and fought against the tyranids.
Altra used a counter attacking style using hit and run attacks and Vastra and the other cadets were used in these hit and runs. They would move from their devifish supported by crisis suits and hit the weak points in the enemy lines before dissappearing. Thus Vastra was used to close combat engagements.

He was transferred to the current cadre after exemplary service in close combat against the tyranids, and was part of the task force that prepared to attack Perfection. He was made part of a human auxillary squad due to his knowledge of imperial customs and languages and after exemplary service against the tyranids.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

check, commissar thing has been reworked.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Name: 'Dead Shot' Finch
Age: 28
Sex: Male
Race: Ratling
Physical Description: 3'4" in height, making him short, even by ratling standards (not sure on the exact size of ratlings but I hope that's okay). He's also quite lightly built for his race and the he's often the last target in a battle because of his size. His face is red raw from the constant exposure to the sun and his natural skin colour refuses to bronze in the constant rays, leaving him liable to sun burn. Although not necessarily life-threatening it does give him a rather odd appearance.

He rarely shaves and sports a particularly thick stubble as well as bushy eyebrows that almost appear to cover his eyes entirely. He had a short flattened nose and heavy cheeks that match his hands. Amongst all these bristles and sun-burnt skin rides a pocked scar which darts across his nose, going as far as the bottom of his left ear.

Previous profession: Ratling Sniper
Equipment: Flak Vest/Helmet, Lasgun, and Bayonet.
**request** Sniper Rifle (including 42 rounds and a scope) **request**, (These following pieces are purely to accentuate the mental picture of my character) Desert scarf , thin but tough faded leggings and a fresh (but already rather tattered) shirt.

History: _A remarkably good shot since he was a child, Finch grew up with his father on a rather unimportant world. A planet that held no real value, except to the inhabitants themselves. It was their home. Trained by his father since a child he became an expert with a gun which unfortunately was seen to be of great use to The Imperial army. 
He never saw any of his family or his homeworld again leaving him distraught for some time. This was until Finch found the welcoming crucible of a ratling sniper squad that became a great source of companionship for most of his service, despite the brutal conditions they usually had to fight in._

*Now a former member of a ratling sniper squad, among the previous Imperial guard platoons that were stationed on the planet ofMarshaa. He earnt his nickname whilst serving with the Ratling squad because of his accuracy with a rifle, often complaining about how 5 bullets for 4 orks was a waste of ammunition. Although, this isn't exactly a mark of exceptionality and is most likely the result of other guardsmen's favour towards the squad as a whole. Sadly this existence abruptly ended when Eldar pirates attacked their outpost, leaving Finch the only surviver of his squad because of a tragic incident involving plasma grenades. This gave him the scar he now has and damaged the retina in his left eye, permanently.
In the process of Finch's transferal to another Imperial battlefield for reassignment his, particularly unprotected, ship was attacked by overwhelming Tau forces where he was captured and forced to fight against the Imperial regime and instead the greater good. It's quite likely that if that hadn't happened, he would have met the same end as part of the PDF instead.*

_Not that this is a complete loss. At least the food is better and certain members of his squad aren't as critical of his height._

*He's now boarding on the start of his first Tau campaign as part of the growing number of human auxiliary squads.*

Personality: A casual, but sometimes very headstrong character. The deaths of his previous squad members have left him mentally scarred as well as physically. Although he is usually calm certain situations may trigger a 'shell-shock' type reaction. This includes: Very loud noises (especially from plasma 'type' weapons) and flame attacks. Despite this he is generally sociable and can be a chatterbox, at times. Although this side of him disappears in combat.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Wow I'm actually going to be in an rp rather than gm one :shock:

Name: Sarah Fisher
Species: Human
Gender: Female
Age: 27
Physical description: Her medium/dark brown hair flows down to just above her waist when not tied up, which it usually is, as to not get in the way of her aiming. Her skin is rather darkly tanned (think South American) due to her travels before the tau occupation. She stands at 5'7 and wieghs in at around 150lbs, although close to and hourglass figure, her lower body is slightly fuller,

Past profession: Trader guard, she worked on board a merchent ship.

Equipment: a custom las pistol, a large knife and her flax trade ship armour (red armour with purple cloth)

History: Sarah was born on the planet of Decordia, a busy hive planet wich collected the resources from the surrounding systems for the Imperium.

Her street wise fighting skills and natural charisma made her an excellent choice for work as part of a trader's retinue.

Over her career she helped settle many problems, from violent retaliation to persuading a client more peacefully.

Shehas ran if with Tau once before, when during a mission to supply the Imperial troops on Korel V with supplies, when they came across a heavily damaged tau vessal, quickly overcoming the depleted tau crew, Her team harvested any supplies or alien tech to sell on the Black Market.

Sarah was about to leave with supplies from Perfection when the Tau attacked.


----------



## Decay (Apr 20, 2009)

Name: Kane Sorvio
Age: 24
Sex: M
Race: Human
Physical Description: Kane stands at 6'2, weighs 167 pounds, has a somewhat pale complexion, and a lean, fairly musuclar frame. He has brown eyes, and his brown hair has been buzzcut.
Previous Profession: Corporal in the Perfection PDF
Equipment: Flak Vest, Helmet, Lasgun, Bayonet

History: Kane's great, great grandfather had been a Major in the Imperial Guard when Perfection had been colonized. Instead of continuing with the Guard, he was made a Major in the new Perfection PDF. And since then, it has been a Sorvio tradition to be in the PDF. 

Being an only child, there were high expectations for him to excel and rise through the ranks within a few years. Unfortunately, Kane wasn't very enthusiastic about his job. He had always wanted to join the army, and he was quite capable as a soldier, but when he found how hum-drum it all was, he lost alot of his drive, and settled for his slow-paced PDF duty. At least, for awhile...

((Please tell me if im wrong, but Im assuming that the planet has been colonized for only 200 years. Goin off what was in first post.))


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

Briliant Kage! The whole action point thing is just Brilliant! And the setting is pretty cool to. It’s been a few days since I signed up for the *name pending* RP and still no opening post. And besides, if it does open soon I think I should be able to handle two RPs at once. 

Name: Laurence White (uses the nickname 'Shiro witch is an abriviated version of the word for white in a tribal dialect on his home world)
Age: 28 
Sex: Male
Race: Ratling

Description: 'Shiro is tall for a ratling but still relatively short compared to non-ratlings. His hair has been white ever since he was born, somthing that runs on and off in his family. His skin is light, and whenever he is allowed to choose his clothing it is white or light blue. He wears glasses, and has them on a chain so that they don’t fall off in battle. He weighs about 80 pounds, and stands about 3' 10". His eyes are a deep green almost black that contrasts deeply with his skin tone.

Previous profession: A hermit and a hunter. 

Equipment: Standard [vest, helmet, lasgun, bayonet] If I could I would like to replace the lasgun with "lone crow" and have a camo cloak (not camoline, just camo) as mitigation for the more powerfull weapon it could be bolt action, costing tree AP to fire (pull the bolt, aim, fire), just a suggestion.

Bio: After serving with the PDF from the age of 15 in a ratling unit, he got board of the lack of actual combat, he saw it as beneath him to stand guard over such an unimportant world, so he took his sniper rifle, dubbed by him "lone crow" and took to the mountains where he hunted animals and built his own home by burrowing under a hill. One day when he ventured into town to buy ammunition he was caught by the tau and made a human auxiliary, much to his dismay. 'Shiro answers to his real name only when necessary or when speaking to officers, he is a firm follower of the emperor and dislikes the tau, but as a ratling is willing to eat his pride for the sake of keeping the firing squad a long way away. He is bookish and has spent years of his life training to shoot and hunting small animals. He is a good shot but has no experience in actual battle whatsoever. He absolutely refuses to use any weapon other than Lone Crow (depending on me being allowed to have it) and comes from a long line of ratling marksmen.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

ok... probably should have mentioned this earlier... but if you are competing for the Vet slot, please announce yourself so I know who to consider, otherwise I'll assume every Sgt and above is competing for the slot. Because as we all know, officers are notoriously bad guardsmen.

This also means that for all you guys not competing, if you have a hyped up character (I'll say something about it) you might want to tone them down, namely on rank, awards, and what not.

Also, as the equipment section states, "Rule of thumb applies here." meaning if I didn't ok it, either ask now or lose it, and there's only two people's equipment I've oked so far.

Yes, I know, I'm a facist, but it gets better in game when you have a strong GM, makes the fights all that more rewarding, and the actual role playing that more interesting.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Your the GM, your show, your rules; if any of the players can't be bothered to follow them, then they don't, or won't be playing.

So your not being a fascist or anything of the sort; this is simply your style of play or how you want things to be done. Nothing wrong with that in my book...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Too true.

Also, I know one or two of you have made tie-ins with big name/events, I'd prefer if you didn't do so as it may create a conflict with timeline. Warp time lag/cryo can only account for so much.

But so far we have 5 accepted Players:
darkreever / Holden Carlo / Human
luthorharkon / 'Dead Shot' Finch / Ratling
Silar / Sarah Fisher / Human
Decay / Kane Sorvio / Human
Col. Schafer / Laurence White / Ratling

2 Vet slot competetors(any others?):
BlackApostleVilhelm
ColonelGreiss

With the following equipment list/requests oked:
darkreever (Catachan Fang) (Should still have his bayonet by the way.)

Colonel Greiss (Shotgun/Chainsword, whether or not he gets vet slot)

Decay (Standard Issue) (Can still make a reasonable request if he so wishes.)

Col. Schafer ("Lone Crow"/Camo cloak) 

Those of you who haven't made *requests*, *requests* being the key word here may still do so until tomarrow, or whatever your time is 24hrs from now. After such time you will only be permited what I have classified as standard issue.

Note:
We have one Tau player in creation and one possible other, Da Red Paintjob Grot (ya'll should know him), look forward to having them join our motley crew.

And additionally, for all secondary weapons that aren't las' you will be required to keep track of your ammuntion (I'll do so too, but I won't be informing you every time you use it, I'll wait until you run out :evil: )


Lastly, I don't much care for time constraints as I don't like to be rushed, but we'll begin once all 10 player slots are full, or by sunday. Whichever come first.


----------



## Silar (Mar 19, 2008)

Sorry about that, just trying to make my character slightly less well equipped as theguardsmen, but I'll change itif you want.

And to be honest the whole action point style makes a good rp.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Edited 
hope its ok
took vera out of it completely


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Name:Shas'vre'Ta'u'Dak'e'shi'A'masa

Age: 13

Sex: Male

Race: T'au

Physical Description: Tall for a T'au at 5'9" but quite light, quite muscle-bound, Blue/grey skin, Deep azure eyes, several scars from fighting tyranids.

Previous Profession: Always been in the Fire caste, but has studied on Bork'an

Equipment: . If not fire warrior armour, Pulse rifle, specially crafted blade and an experimental flamer/blade attatchment.

History: La'A'masa was a natural warrior always, but his true talent lied in research, and a cool head. He quickly was deployed found himself in the way of the hive fleet. With his squad, he defended a city for 7 hours from the tyranids until help arrived. Since then he has been the an authority on front line tactics about tyranids, although this hasn't come up much. however, his latest interest has been from a kinder point of veiw, towards Humans. Thus despite the brotherhood he felt towards his squad he left them to gain more experience and volenteered to work alonside Humans on perfection, as he was writing his 4th Tactica for the Fire warrior caste and wanted to observe Humans from their side. Despite the interest he has for them, He can be patronising, although he does not intend it.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

I don't mind special equipment favors (within reason), just ask first is all. But everyone should still have the standard issue... if you choose however to "lose" any of the standard issue items, you won't be re-issued another and may find yourself lacking at the worst possible time.

Grot just so you know, Ui means veteran, as for "suits" I'd prefer to avoid those... lil bit too much like Space Marines... 


Anyway, for the two Tau players we have, (Grot if you don't get the vet slot you'll still be able to play as a Tau.) your standard issue will be this:
Tau Carapace Armor/Helmet (has multiple sensors, rebreather, comms, etc), and Tau Pulse Rifle/Carbine (personal preference). Special requests may still be made, but think Fire Warrior not Crisis/Stealth Suits.

Again Human/Ratling Standard Issue is:
Flak Vest/Helmet (standard model), Lasgun, and Bayonet. Special requests may still be made... but don't expect anything too flashy... like a plasmagun.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

can i play as a different caste like air or earth?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Can't really see a Fio, Kor, or Por being very useful in a combat squad... but as it stands right now, both tau slots are filled. Would love to have you join though, just not as a Tau.


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ok if you keep me a spot ill get something up later


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

I know Ui is a vet, but its more like seargant (who might be assigned as an ordinary squad member in a special mission) where as 'Vre would be the vet leading said squad, right?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i am requesting that if i get the vet slot that my character may have a powersword


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Exactly, which you won't be Grot, at least not to start with, even if you get the Vet slot.

Ok, noted BAV, but if you don't get the slot you might want to start considering what changes you'd make. Same goes with you Grot and you too Greiss (unless I'm mistaken and you weren't shooting for the vet slot.)


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

WEll just basic gear if normal slot mate


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

I'm requesting a sniper rifle for my character (already flagged it in my profile but just made sure by posting here as well). I was thinking that aiming would take 2 (or even 3) actions instead of 1 because of the general aspects of firing a sniper rifle (I'm talking about a traditional hefty bugger that takes holes out of heads).

If not, I'll just take the standard issue equipment instead if that's okayk:


----------



## dark angel (Jun 11, 2008)

ok sorry about the inconveniance but i cant take part because if im honest ive got too many going on but thanks anyway


----------



## ColonelGreiss (Apr 17, 2009)

Technically Greiss would be a veteran. But most of his combat skills are under layers of rust from his years out of action and the only relics he still has of his army days are his shotgun, chainsword, and basic equipment. Also, hes not really the kind of gung ho, king of all trades, you might be envisioning as a veteran.

In the end I guess its up to you if you want him to be the vet or not.

I can remove the reference to the black crusade from my profile if you'd like...Its not particularly important which war Greiss fought in.


----------



## Decay (Apr 20, 2009)

Well, if we dont already have them by default, Id like to request some Krak grenades.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright, I'd like to take the third Ratling spot if that's alright with you all!

Name: Breen Hamble Sillings

Age:27

Sex: Male

Race:Ratling

Physical Description:Standing at 3'8", Sillings is a respectable size for a Ratling. Known as a crackshot, as what ratling isn't, Sillings is known to have remarkable skill with any firearm that he can lift and any object he can throw. He is a rather rotund fellow, about half as wide as he is tall, but still has a cunning amount of stealth and quickness left in him. He usually wears an apron (being a cook) in which he keeps many different things, anything from clips of ammo to utensils for cooking and eating to small bits of string.

Previous Profession: Cook for the 74th Jouran Dragoons Regiment

Equipment: Flak Vest/Helmet (standard model), Lasgun, and Bayonet *REQUEST*: handful of small throwing knives fashioned out of cutlery, apron, Rail Rifle or standard Imp Sniper Rifle

History: Breen grew up a gypsy for the most part, his family performing like animals in the Upper Epsilon Circus. He escaped unwittingly at about the age of 12 after following his stomach down the street after being passed by a ice cream truck. After he found himself alone, he snuck into various kitchens and pilfered food for years, rarely being caught, though NEVER caught in the act. He eventually was employed by a small diner on the homeworld of the Jouran Dragoons. One Guard Captain who couldn't live without his cooking, and so he had the ratling inducted into his unit. After going above and beyond the call of duty by serving a record 16 hours on the battlefield, Sillings made his way to Perfection, which he thought would be a good place to retire and work on his ambull gumbo. Turns out he was wrong.


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I'm just checking for lone crow, I,know you OKed it but did you want it bolt action like I sugestet or just a normal sniper. And on a fluff note, if its bolt action is it still reasonable to say it is a las weapon?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

So out of order... I know.
---

For those of you with big names/events still in your histories, I'd appreciate their removal.

---

Grot: Ok got that.

luthorharkon: Thank you luthor, you may have your sniper rille, but remember this is in addition to your standad equipment, and if you lose any of your standard equipment, that may be bad. Not to mention, unless it's Las you'll have to keep a track of your ammo.

dark angel: No problem.

Col Schafer: Bolt action would imply projectile... I don't know of anyway that las and projectile could be combined. So no... it's either one or the other.

Col Greiss: ok will take you out of the running if you prefer.

xiawujing: Welcome aboard xiawujing, as for special equipment you may have 5 such throwing knives, your apron (you don't have to ask for clothes, only armor and weapons), but you'll have to settle for a sniper rifle, no rail rifle.

Decay: First to ask, I'll let you pocket 5 such grenades, but replenishing your supplies might be a lil difficult what with the factories either being destroyed or being made to produce Tau weaponry.

Silar: You can have the las pistol and combat knife if you like, but it'll be in addition to the Standard Equipment. Unless you have a different request now.

---

Now for the rest of you, I'll give you till sunday to make your final requests and update your sheets while I write up the opening.

But I guess I should reveal the winner of the Vet slot... lights, music, fog machine!

*Pulls out a letter before opening it up, revealing a card with the winner's name on it* And the winner is... *BlackApostleVilhelm*!

For those contestants who fought so bravely for the veteran slot, please don't give up the fight, just rework your story (if you need to), and enjoy the RP to come.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Thanks for the update *Kage*, that's sorted it all out for mek:


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Good good, I would say you have approximately 100 rounds for your sniper rifle.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

That's sounds okay to me :grin:


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Same goes for all you sniper wielding hobbits.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

Woot woot! when do we start?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Sunday, gonna give everyone one last chance to make the little changes they need/want to and file their requests, before throwing you to the lions... so to speak...


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

KageRyuuUji said:


> Col Schafer: Bolt action would imply projectile... I don't know of anyway that las and projectile could be combined. So no... it's either one or the other.


OK, Las then.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Roger that col...

Ok, Action thread is up and running, and this is now the official OOC thread.

Also, remember, you don't have your standard issue just yet... in fact you shouldn't be carrying around anything concealed, wait till the next in game day for your personal effects to appear. ok?


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Including me apron and such?


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

I take it the tau have their weaponry


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I posted. (And FIRST by the way*edit* wait, damn, didn't click post. SECOND then)

Question is, am I allowed to sneak into there?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Yes the Tau have their equipment, and as I said before your apron xiawujing is clothing, not equipmet, so you can have that in your possession if you so wish.

As for sneaking about, attempt it and we shall all see the power of your glorious and omnipotent GM be realized! Muahahahahahaha *hacking cough*... anyway... should really be getting ready for the day ahead of me, not to mention we have quite a few players who need to post. 

So don't trap yourself in a time warp on my account.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

should i have my powersword and laspistol or nay? just wondering if it was different for me.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Best not, keep them wherever you have them hidden for now.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Deathbringer, read the final paragraph more closely, "warrior's rally" would usually indicate that those gathered there were trying to join the militia, not the reconstruction efforts... and humans can't join a caste, the castes are only for the Tau.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

apologies
it has been rectified


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

No problem, just didn't want to leave you hanging.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

A suggestion, not a command, but can everyone choose a color for speach? Would make a few things simplier in the future.

Also, please use '...' or italics for thoughts (don't know what the symbol is called, apostraphee maybe?)

Thanks, everything is going wonderfully, will PM players who haven't posted to make sure they know we've begun, but will postpone pushing players forward until I have to.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

So individual colors for our posts, or just for when we're talking in the posts?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Just when you're talking if you would, please.


----------



## hortelino100 (Apr 30, 2009)

When the GW puts the gue'vesa in the game????
And, please, make the gue'vesa more alien...


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Gue'vesa means *Human Helper*... and what does Games Workshop have to do with this game?

Also, everyone still playing, looking good so far but I may become unreachable after the 7th of May... maybe sooner, I'll keep you updated. But fear not, I shall return afterward and resume the game. For now, we continue as normal; I'll try to reach Decay, but if you lose contact with me for more than three days before or after the 7th, at least you know it's only temporary.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

so im guessing we wont start training until you return then?


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

got a few more days until I know for certain if I'll be left without net for an indeterminate time after the 7th or what, but I'd actually perfer to hear from Grot and Decay first before doing anything, but if that's not likely then I'll press on to the next day if you guys want to.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i think decay forgot about this thread


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Probably, though I sent him a PM, however there's been no response. Any others for pushing forward to the next day?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm (May 14, 2008)

i for sure want to go to the next day, not much else to post about


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

I understand you didn't approve it Kage, but I was thinking as I was writing up my character that it seemed pretty retarded that he had a couple of throwing knives and a sniper rifle and that was it. I was seeing chainswords and things that others had, and didn't remember those being approved, so I assumed that putting in a lasgun for me would be alright.

I've edited the post, but I'd like to petition that I can re-edit the las carbine back in.


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Griess asked via PM, which is honestly what got me thinking about allowing you guys some leeway with your armament.

As for your standard equipment, I'll actually issue that to you in game when I get the chance.

Do remember however, today is the last day I'll be able to get on regulary and it may be a month before I get regular access again. So bear with me.

Now I'll let you advance the night at your own pace, get to know one another, whatever... and I'll post when I can. So if you want you can think of this as the longest night ever.

Have fun you guys, I'll keep in touch if I can.


----------



## xiawujing (Mar 2, 2009)

Alright then! Sounds good!


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

Ok people, don't forget to keep posting, I may be in a little bind what with limited net access, but that doesn't stop you from interacting with one another. Anyway, I'll make my post once I see that you've all begun to gather in the square, so please don't make me wait too long ok?

Ok, deathbringer, as for your combat knife, consider making it a bonding knife, same purpose but holds much more significance to you as it connects you to your old unit. That is unless you don't want to be bound just yet, then by all means carry a knife if you wish.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

Uh kage i didnt draw the knife sorry
i can draw it if you like
Im just ready to draw it if he throws a punch


----------



## KageRyuuUji (Jan 16, 2009)

You were preparing to draw it, that is as good as actually doing it for T'roi.

Either way it's not neccasary.


----------



## deathbringer (Feb 19, 2009)

the point was more u couldnt see i
i deliberately said it is hidden 
but ok ur the boss


----------

